# Mods, Administrators and so on



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, so we seem to always get a rash of one hit wonders. When I joined I posted I was new under someone elses thread till I figured it out. Can we get a mandatory introduction, before you can post anything but and a mandatory do not sell anything. I would also like to see the profile completed as well. It is not exactly all that personal, of your state, your qualifications and such. Either contribute or kick rocks, pound sand however you like !


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Especially a concern is the spammers & scammers.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Come down too hard and no one will want to join - too many rules.
Some folks when reminded of the usual accepted ways of doing things here - apologize and go on to post an introduction.
It would be up to the owners to set said rules.
Some folks like the entertainment of bashing spammers.
Some folks do not wish to give out much info about themselves - must be paranoid.
Just my quick thoughts.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Come down too hard and no one will want to join - too many rules.
> Some folks when reminded of the usual accepted ways of doing things here - apologize and go on to post an introduction.
> It would be up to the owners to set said rules.
> Some folks like the entertainment of bashing spammers.
> ...


I miss you bashing the spammers Mrslnor. Who you calling paranoid?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No no no, I mean if you want to sell your wares, be at least told to make an intro, nothing more nothing less. If you can not do that I don't need you. And I don't need some City kid with his first BoB showing up to tell me "this is how its done". And if you want to belong, prove yourself through.....wait for it....Being honest and forthcoming. If they are a Troll then me and a few others are here for the entertainment value. Sorry I should have said I am not coming down on Mods or anyone else, was just asking. This is a serious subject.....I think... or is it a hobby?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> No no no, I mean if you want to sell your wares, be at least told to make an intro, nothing more nothing less. If you can not do that I don't need you. And I don't need some City kid with his first BoB showing up to tell me "this is how its done". And if you want to belong, prove yourself through.....wait for it....Being honest and forthcoming. If they are a Troll then me and a few others are here for the entertainment value. Sorry I should have said I am not coming down on Mods or anyone else, was just asking. This is a serious subject.....I think... or is it a hobby?


Didn't think you were coming down on me. Like I said - just quick thoughts I had.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

See them for who they appear to be to you. Reply or not. I agree, let's stay away from big gov stuff. If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, most likely its a duck. Let them do their thing, greenhorns have to learn sometime! jmho No skin off my teeth!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, my mistake though. But this needs to be addressed I think. Kiwi just got it


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> See them for who they appear to be to you. Reply or not. I agree, let's stay away from big gov stuff. If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, most likely its a duck. Let them do their thing, greenhorns have to learn sometime! jmho No skin off my teeth!


Duck's not bad. Cooked properly, of course...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I concede its irritating, but, trolls don't last too long here if memory serves.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I always want duck for Thanksgiving, the better half insists on turkey, what's a guy to do? If Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy. We used to raise peking ducks, yep, come november, you know what happens. Who wants that dry breast meat anyway??


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I concede its irritating, but, trolls don't last too long here if memory serves.


For the most part I think the group polices themselves pretty well. Maybe not so good after a few have had too many on a Friday or Saturday evening.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I always want duck for Thanksgiving, the better half insists on turkey, what's a guy to do? If Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy. We used to raise peking ducks, yep, come november, you know what happens. Who wants that dry breast meat anyway??


Obviously you get a wife who knows how to cook a turducken!

The only dry breast meat is on the table of someone who doesn't know how to cook. I wanted to do one myself, but I don't like the two day prep time.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What's this profile that you speak of? :lol:

Some of us are a bit more free with the personal information than others, I wouldn't take an empty profile as meaning much of anything. You can if so inclined check mine it's probably full of dust bunnies. I don't know haven't been there in a while.

There are hundreds of Lurkers here at any given time. Some may be bots some may be casual visits and others may have spent some time lurking and decide to quit lurking. They just start posting because the board has become familiar to them. Because we are not familiar with them the hackles go up. Unless it's obvious the person is spamming or peddling then I would say give them a chance to introduce themselves (a do over) and see how thing go from there.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well said Seneca.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you MrsInor


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You are most welcome Seneca.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> For the most part I think the group polices themselves pretty well. Maybe not so good after a few have had too many on a Friday or Saturday evening.


thank you for that! I, personally, don't feel the need for this forum to be micro-managed. You guys , and gals, have done so well in the past. I'd like to see this forum remain open as it is, without making more work for mods. Folks not welcome as stated earlier aren't around long. No problem! Thumbs up to the regulars here, you guys know whats goin on. Let's all play nice. Peace!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am personally against filling out my personal profile, yet I feel that I've demonstrated a sincere desire to stay here.

your move.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I am personally against filling out my personal profile, yet I feel that I've demonstrated a sincere desire to stay here.
> 
> your move.


We'll put you down on the paranoid list then.

Just kidding.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> We'll put you down on the paranoid list then.
> 
> Just kidding.


It's not paranoia if they ARE after you!

I'm with Tinkerhell.

AJ


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeep said:


> No no no, I mean if you want to sell your wares, be at least told to make an intro, nothing more nothing less. If you can not do that I don't need you. And I don't need some City kid with his first BoB showing up to tell me "this is how its done". And if you want to belong, prove yourself through.....wait for it....Being honest and forthcoming. If they are a Troll then me and a few others are here for the entertainment value. Sorry I should have said I am not coming down on Mods or anyone else, was just asking. This is a serious subject.....I think... or is it a hobby?


Jeep, i know why you think like that, but others here might not.
You ( and I, and no doubt others here) think like that because we know not paying attention to detail, screwing around, and just not giving a damn gets people killed in combat. That people who are not 100% honest and reliable will get you killed. You have to be able to depend on your buddies, and they on you. 
But we're not in combat any more. And we are out here in The World with people who don't think like we do.

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference".

Jeep, I love you, Brother. As we used to say "It's all good."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My only comment is please do not nuke the spammers too quickly. I do not want to have a deep conversation about BoBs or water bladders every night. Sometimes it is just fun to mess with a guy that is trying to get me to give him thousands of dollars so I can shit in a bucket and have slaves carry it off. We do not want to totally lose that. Nor do I think we should drive off everybody that comes in and posts a link to their personal survival blog. Yeah, most of them are BS. But every now and again there might be a good one. And if not, some of it is still good material for comedy.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

RPD you about had me doing "Danger Will Robinson Danger"


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

On other forum sites that I belong to, you must have 50+ _*quality*_ posts and 60+ days of membership before your allowed to offer anything for sale.

I think that is prudent.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

PrepperDogs said:


> On other forum sites that I belong to, you must have 50+ _*quality*_ posts and 60+ days of membership before your allowed to offer anything for sale.
> 
> I think that is prudent.


Quality, s&%t I'm out.


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

Mods, Administrators and so on 



Ok, so we seem to always get a rash of one hit wonders. When I joined I posted I was new under someone elses thread till I figured it out. Can we get a mandatory introduction, before you can post anything but and a mandatory do not sell anything. I would also like to see the profile completed as well. It is not exactly all that personal, of your state, your qualifications and such. Either contribute or kick rocks, pound sand however you like ! 
I have to say I'm offended, I'm sure I'm not the only one.
I come here most days. No I don't post daily, I didn't know I had too.
My name says where I am, you don't need to know anything else.
If I'm not welcome say so and I won't be back.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would think that it wouldn't be all that hard to redirect a newbie to an introduction fill in page after the newbie registers.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Ok, so we seem to always get a rash of one hit wonders. When I joined I posted I was new under someone elses thread till I figured it out. Can we get a mandatory introduction, before you can post anything but and a mandatory do not sell anything. I would also like to see the profile completed as well. It is not exactly all that personal, of your state, your qualifications and such. Either contribute or kick rocks, pound sand however you like !


_SHHHHH...Your mucking up our ambush site....SHHHHH...._


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> _SHHHHH...Your mucking up our ambush site....SHHHHH...._


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

To all of you who think the profile should be filled out, nope, you got my state and that's it. Cyber stalking is a real thing, and there are times that it has turned into very real, very dangerous, irl stalking. I know, been there. My home has been vandalized, my employers called, my children threatened, my husband's employers called. I'll admit, and let's face it as it's true, that a prepping site has more of a draw to nuts with guns, (ie Ralph), and putting too much information out there that is easy to find just isn't the safest thing to do, especially for a female. Also, having to put that much information forward would deter other females from joining for that very reasons. Call it paranoia if you'd like, but I'd rather be considered paranoid and keep my family safe.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> To all of you who think the profile should be filled out, nope, you got my state and that's it. Cyber stalking is a real thing, and there are times that it has turned into very real, very dangerous, irl stalking. I know, been there. My home has been vandalized, my employers called, my children threatened, my husband's employers called. I'll admit, and let's face it as it's true, that a prepping site has more of a draw to nuts with guns, (ie Ralph), and putting too much information out there that is easy to find just isn't the safest thing to do, especially for a female. Also, having to put that much information forward would deter other females from joining for that very reasons. Call it paranoia if you'd like, but I'd rather be considered paranoid and keep my family safe.


Ditto that. Most of the regulars here know my real name and have my contact info. I am plenty happy to let internet friends into my real life. But I have to build a level of trust first. And I am a computer dork with more firewalls and alarm bells setup than most folks even know exist. (OSFG: DO NOT take that as a challenge! :lol: With the tools and knowledge you have, you are by far the most dangerous mofo here. Good thing I love ya like a brother. )


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it is a minor problem - the real intruders. IMO, and I could be wrong as I sometimes am, these jerks don't make an appearance that often, and when they do they telegraph it in spades. We always seem to pick up on it in a NY minute, call them out, and they disappear pronto.
Not sure how the moderators could react any faster. Its not like they are paid staff and hovering every waking moment.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-hucksters-trolls-nigerian-bankers-oh-my.html

Coming up on 2 years for what it's worth.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I hear where Jeep is coming from. I at least get what he's saying. I think we do a great job of policing ourselves, leaving the douche bags but a shell of their former selves. I know that we have some members who jumped in with both feet, and, after a while, we said "Hey, how about an intro!" which they graciously provided. If we listen, we can learn volumes about someone without them even realizing it. 

I'm not interested in anything you don't think I should know. It's your business. And I respect that. I am not bashful nor secretive, I think we can all agree I'm pretty open and upfront about ME. Nothing to hide, nothing for someone to gain by stalking my sorry ass. But there are plenty of things about me that people don't know. And there in lies my advantage. I never claim to be something I'm not, but I certainly won't tell you everything I am. 

I would like new members to introduce themselves, and I know there are many forums out there that prevent you from posting until you've done an introduction. It's a pre-installed "account verification" just like the e-mail you receive saying "You have been accepted to the forum, clink the link here to confirm your membership". It's just an extra step is all. But like I said, we do a pretty good job of weeding out the ones who have no other intent than spamming, trolling and peddling wares.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok, So lets say the mods make a rule that you MUST fill out your profile completely. Fine any fool with a bit of since can make himself look like the greatest, smartest, prepper in the world with the best gadgets on the market for sale. That's great right up to the point you find out the stuff you spent good money on is junk and he just fooled you and every one on here. Leave it like it is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a damn minute...are some of y'all using fake names?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> What a damn minute...are some of y'all using fake names?


Not a chance. This has been my CB handle since 1974.
You can't get much more real than that.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not a chance. This has been my CB handle since 1974.
> You can't get much more real than that.


Mines been 'Johnny Reb' since about then.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I agree that the info should be filled out. How else will I ever complete my human head collection?

Everyone knows that all mods are evil, there's no reason to mention that, really.

Trolls are easy to deal with... don't. It cracks me up that so many play into their game.

As far as selling stuff, well... there is a section for that, right? I rarely if ever read the intro section, so don't really care if they introduce themselves first. 

I hate that people use the forum to promote their blogs, vlogs, YouTube channels, etc. I just wanna smash them in the skull with my M-48 Kommando Tactical War Hammer, but that would ruin a perfectly good head, so I don't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I agree that the info should be filled out. How else will I ever complete my human head collection?
> 
> Everyone knows that all mods are evil, there's no reason to mention that, really.
> 
> ...


Hey, I might have a few quirks and a list of issues that are better left to the professionals, but _evil_ is not one of them.

Then again, wouldn't I say that if what you assert is really true?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was trolling, stop playing into my game.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I was trolling, stop playing into my game.


Sorry, I'll spit the hook out of my mouth. I'm not big enough to proudly mount on a wall, anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not a chance. This has been my CB handle since 1974.
> You can't get much more real than that.





ntxwheels said:


> Mines been 'Johnny Reb' since about then.


For some reason that made me smile!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What a damn minute...are some of y'all using fake names?


Inor is my real name. As soon as I was born Ragnar (my pop) and Freyia (my dear old mom) said "Hail Inor! Leader of all that which does not suck!"

I replied "Hail Ragnar! Hail Freyia! Parents that do not suck!"

Then we all drank a horn of grog. Then Freyia said "Ragnar, take him to the bathroom and clean him up. He looks like he could really use a shave."


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am evil


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am Spartacus


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Inor is my real name. As soon as I was born Ragnar (my pop) and Freyia (my dear old mom) said "Hail Inor! Leader of all that which does not suck!"
> 
> I replied "Hail Ragnar! Hail Freyia! Parents that do not suck!"
> 
> Then we all drank a horn of grog. Then Freyia said "Ragnar, take him to the bathroom and clean him up. He looks like he could really use a shave."


I just googled "inor" it came up with the following: temperature control equipment, an Ethiopian language, anti-pregnancy pills, and orthopedics. You sir are a man of many talents! Lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I just googled "inor" it came up with the following: temperature control equipment, an Ethiopian language, anti-pregnancy pills, and orthopedics. You sir are a man of many talents! Lol


You got that right! All you have to do is look at me to know where the anti-pregnancy part comes in! :lol:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> Inor is my real name. As soon as I was born Ragnar (my pop) and Freyia (my dear old mom) said "Hail Inor! Leader of all that which does not suck!"
> 
> I replied "Hail Ragnar! Hail Freyia! Parents that do not suck!"
> 
> Then we all drank a horn of grog. Then Freyia said "Ragnar, take him to the bathroom and clean him up. He looks like he could really use a shave."


Geez! How many times I gotta tell ya? It's MEAD not GROG!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

NO MEAD IS MADE OF HONEY...THE GROG is an orgasm of many drinks...ALL HAIL THE GROG!!!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ... And we are out here in The World with people who don't think like we do.


Ain't that the truth! Took me a long time to get a handle on the culture shock of moving from military to civilian life, and I still get impatient with real numbskulls.


----------

